# i want a swimsuit like this one



## kimmy (Apr 18, 2008)

http://www.amoeba.com/dynamic-images...postcard--.jpg

where do i fiiiiind?!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Apr 18, 2008)

Victoria's secret has this-
















You could always try e-bay for vintage clothing...


----------



## CoConutNwuT (Apr 18, 2008)

i think its super cute!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Apr 18, 2008)

ooh i just bought a similar one from Newport News! here's the link
it's on sale for $29! PLUS I used a 20% off AND free shipping code from retailmenot.com! 

some other sites with awesome retro swimsuits:
Retro Clothing at Pinup Girl Clothing!
My Baby Jo-vintage clothing
Macy's - Jantzen Ruched Vamp One-piece

Hope that helps!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 18, 2008)

figleaves.com - Bras, Panties, Swimsuits, and Full Figure Lingerie have alot of styles like that


----------



## KittieSparkles (Apr 18, 2008)

Sheila Frank has the cutiest retro swimsuits. Check out her myspace or website.

Sheila Frank -
MySpace.com - Sheila Frank - 26 - Female - new york &, Pennsylvania - www.myspace.com/sheilafrank

Attachment 5519


----------



## kimmy (Apr 20, 2008)

thanks girls! that one at macy's really got my attention. it's so hard to find a white swimsuit, especially a white marilyn inspired one...i love!


----------

